# Another wolf ordeal



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

They just like the attention i guess

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=11858806&hl=2


----------



## DiamonD-W (May 22, 2010)

Second time in a few weeks the wolves have killed in the Chalk Creek drainage. I say shoot to kill. I will be going into the basin this weekend I hope to see one of these trying to kill livestock. Wonder how many elk calve dinners are being served right now. Think it is hard to kill an elk in the Uintahs now wait till these things take a hold which it looks like they are al ready doing.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

here is the answer to that thread about the mean sheep dogs!!! Mother nature will take care of them and the sheep!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DiamonD-W said:


> Second time in a few weeks the wolves have killed in the Chalk Creek drainage. I say shoot to kill. I will be going into the basin this weekend I hope to see one of these trying to kill livestock. Wonder how many elk calve dinners are being served right now. Think it is hard to kill an elk in the Uintahs now wait till these things take a hold which it looks like they are al ready doing.


I don't think you have to have any reason to shoot one of those large coyotes; I am pretty sure that is the law.... :O•-:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It will take someone getting killed by wolves before anyone does anything about it....even then, it's anyone's guess if anything will actually get done.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What is the law on shooting these wolves? Or do we treat them like coyotes?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

SSS!!!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no! The big bad wolf is gonna eat our elk.

Two words: Cougar Deer. No one seems to give a rats asp about that ordeal.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Oh no! The big bad wolf is gonna eat our elk.
> 
> Two words: Cougar Deer. No one seems to give a rats asp about that ordeal.


I'm of the belief that you should change your name to "Cougar Hater". Everytime you have a chance you throw it out there that you think cougars are taking the state's deer herd to hell in a handbasket. I don't necessarily share your sentiment, but I think based on your passionate dislike for cougars you should change your screen name...not hating on you...just a suggestion


----------



## DiamonD-W (May 22, 2010)

I have no love for cougars either all though I do like to run them in the winter with the dogs. The wolves will be a lot bigger problem than cougars now.


----------

